# Rapido 7099+ pc220-ra control pannel settings



## voltar (Jul 24, 2009)

Could any body tell me if i should be setting the voltmeter setting on the panel at around 12. 5 for the cab battery,it has been set at around 12.2 since we brought it,hence not to be able to get the charge up to around half charge wile on hook up at home.also having trouble setting leisure battery capacity on pannel,i put 110 ah setting in go through menu it then says saved but when you go through menu again it reads 38 0r 45ah.


----------

